

And - beggi
http://www.marco.org/2014/03/16/and

======
beggi
The title is a good reference to one of yesterday's top comments on "Worse" :)

~~~
ithkuil
Which one?

------
owenwil
I think Marco is trying to game or troll HN?
ttps://twitter.com/marcoarment/status/445294785772142593

Regardless, this was a good post; presumably those 18% of users that visit his
site are on Retina MacBooks? h

------
chimeracoder
This title is more than a little ridiculous.

It's rather annoying to have to click on the link to have literally _any_
context for what the post is about. Great for driving up pageviews, but that's
beyond even HuffPo/Gawker levels of linkbait.

It's even worse than "Worse"[0] - even after reading the post, the word "And"
has next to no descriptive power, except perhaps in a vague metaphorical sense
("I added some code, so it's the old code _and_ the new one").

 __EDIT __: Looks like this is the author 's idea of "trolling":
[https://twitter.com/marcoarment/status/445375836343271424](https://twitter.com/marcoarment/status/445375836343271424)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7405846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7405846)

~~~
arrrg
I don’t think you know how click bait works. For that you actually need a
descriptive headline (i.e. one that actually says something) but then you use
exaggeration or selective reporting and maybe question marks (or outright
untruths) to make that headline appealing.

This headline is emphatically _not_ click bait. It just doesn’t say anything
and wouldn’t lead anyone to click on it. If you think that headline helps
driving up views then I really can’t help you. Why would you ever think
something so ridiculous?

As you already figured out, this headline is a reaction to the completely
bonkers top-comment yesterday whining about the headline of Worse. You are
talking about a private blog here and not using descriptive headlines is a HN
problem, not a private blog problem. Not every author has to bend to the whims
of some link collection site and use headlines that fit that site. It’s really
as simple as that.

